# Brand Spanking New!



## thepicketywitch (Jan 30, 2010)

Just introducing myself! I'm 23, makeup-addicted, and looking to hone my makeup skills even more. My friends and family are always asking me to do their makeup for them, so I figured, hey, couldn't hurt to get better, right? It's been so fun that I'm actually looking into professional makeup training! Excited to be here!


----------



## Purple (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome, you learn lots of great tips here


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2010)

hello!! Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 30, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## gildedangel (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!!


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------

